# Dogs and Morocco



## takeaflight

My understanding is, that it is illegal to bring a dog back into the UK after a visit to Morocco unless it goes through the 6 month quarantine period.

From a recent post by someone trying to be helpful, suggested there are ways around the above.

If people are getting "around" the problem then IMHO I believe them to be totally irresponsible. All we need is some pet dog imported disease and the whole scheme would be in jeopardy.


----------



## JacSprat

Hi! Don't worry, I've contacted Defra and the French equivalent. If the dogs spend 6 months in France after returning from Morocco, there is no quarantine. As I have a home in France and am planning to spend the rest of 2009 there, there is no issue. I reckon you are right to be concerned. Thanks!
J


----------



## takeaflight

Hi J

It wasn't your post, that prompted me to start this thread. But there may be a little business for you, looking after dogs in France after they have been to Morocco, before returning to the UK. :lol: 

You probably wont know, but "getting around the problem" as been raised here before, and while we all love our dogs I for one would hate the passport scheme to stop because of someone bringing their dog into the Uk that shouldn't have.
Because if that happened the M/H might as well go, due to it being very rarely used here and we wouldn't go away without Charlie the Greyhound. 
Sad or what, but thats the way it is. :roll: 

Roy


----------



## Sonesta

Hi there, this is a subject I have an interest in as I would love to return to Morocco but now we have 2 dogs we cannot unless we put them into kennels which I would never do unless it was absolutely unavoidable. Doesn't the blood test you have to have done prior to boarding the ferry or eurotunnel at Calais detect if any animal has picked up rabies?

I wish Morocco would join in the pet passport scheme as I am sure they would find there would be a major increase in tourism if they did. I used to think Morocco was not part of the pet passport scheme because they must have a higher risk of rabies over there but from what I can gather it is no more risky in Morocco than it is in France and Spain!

I have often been puzzled by all this blood testing and find it all a bit confusing so if anyone can explain why the UK should refuse entry to any pet that has travelled to Morocco but the blood test has come back clear I would be interested to know?

Sue


----------



## JacSprat

Sonesta said:


> Hi there, this is a subject I have an interest in as I would love to return to Morocco but now we have 2 dogs we cannot unless we put them into kennels which I would never do unless it was absolutely unavoidable. Doesn't the blood test you have to have done prior to boarding the ferry or eurotunnel at Calais detect if any animal has picked up rabies?
> 
> I wish Morocco would join in the pet passport scheme as I am sure they would find there would be a major increase in tourism if they did. I used to think Morocco was not part of the pet passport scheme because they must have a higher risk of rabies over there but from what I can gather it is no more risky in Morocco than it is in France and Spain!
> 
> I have often been puzzled by all this blood testing and find it all a bit confusing so if anyone can explain why the UK should refuse entry to any pet that has travelled to Morocco but the blood test has come back clear I would be interested to know?
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue,
It's a bit more complicated than that I'm afraid. There are many parasites that we have to worry about importing back here, some of which are transmitable to humans. My French vet explained quite a bit to me about this, and I promptly left my 'doubt' at the door. Rabies is a big problem in Morocco (see the RABIESWATCH website), but it's hard to tell if vaccinated pet animals are really the proper targets for pedantry. Another vet tells me it's imported/exported farm animals that are the real story, but Defra is happy to go after easily traced animals like our dogs. It costs me a total of £130 to take my dogs on a trip to France. I suppose I should be grateful for the alternative to quarantine, but all this cash for a drontal tablet and a Frontline pipette??? Things that make you go hmmmm.


----------



## zulurita

Sue,

YOU DO NOT NEED A BLOOD TEST TO RETURN TO UK.

Once the Pets Passport has been issued (the pet will have had the blood test as part of getting the pets passport) all you need to return to the UK is:

Tick & Worm treatment (Frontline & Drontal) and travel must be 24 hrs after this treatment and before/up to 48 hrs after this treatment. Not beore or after this 24-48 hr window.

Also once the Pets Passport is issued all you need to then check is the validity period of the anti-rabbies vaccination, some are for 2 years and some are for 3 years. The pet must be travelling with this up to date and must not let anti-rabies lapse even by a day as you will have to start all over again.

So blood test is only done ONCE during the Pets Passport procedure unless of course the blood test showed no immunity then of course it would be a repeat anti-rabies vaccination and a repeat bood test.

If going South France/spain etc we usually also buy Advantix and the collar for Leissmanisis (sorry wrong spelling) to cover other things.

We also take our own Drontal/Frontline, it can be bought cheaper online.


----------



## Sonesta

JacSprat said:


> Hi Sue,
> It's a bit more complicated than that I'm afraid. There are many parasites that we have to worry about importing back here, some of which are transmitable to humans. My French vet explained quite a bit to me about this, and I promptly left my 'doubt' at the door. Rabies is a big problem in Morocco (see the RABIESWATCH website), but it's hard to tell if vaccinated pet animals are really the proper targets for pedantry. Another vet tells me it's imported/exported farm animals that are the real story, but Defra is happy to go after easily traced animals like our dogs. It costs me a total of £130 to take my dogs on a trip to France. I suppose I should be grateful for the alternative to quarantine, but all this cash for a drontal tablet and a Frontline pipette??? Things that make you go hmmmm.


Hi Jac,

Thanks for that as I was quite puzzled by all the confusion but am still slightly confused by what exactly the blood test is checking for?

I was shocked when you said Rabies was a big problem in Morocco as I had been told differently but it just goes to show you cannot beleive everything you are told can you?

By the way I have looked for the RABIESWATCH website that you mention but couldn't find it anywhere despite asking for help from Google so can you send me a link to it as I would be interested to read it and see what other countries carry a risk.

Thanks again

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

zulurita said:


> Sue,
> 
> YOU DO NOT NEED A BLOOD TEST TO RETURN TO UK.
> 
> Once the Pets Passport has been issued (the pet will have had the blood test as part of getting the pets passport) all you need to return to the UK is:
> 
> Tick & Worm treatment (Frontline & Drontal) and travel must be 24 hrs after this treatment and before/up to 48 hrs after this treatment. Not beore or after this 24-48 hr window.
> 
> Also once the Pets Passport is issued all you need to then check is the validity period of the anti-rabbies vaccination, some are for 2 years and some are for 3 years. The pet must be travelling with this up to date and must not let anti-rabies lapse even by a day as you will have to start all over again.
> 
> So blood test is only done ONCE during the Pets Passport procedure unless of course the blood test showed no immunity then of course it would be a repeat anti-rabies vaccination and a repeat bood test.
> 
> If going South France/spain etc we usually also buy Advantix and the collar for Leissmanisis (sorry wrong spelling) to cover other things.
> 
> We also take our own Drontal/Frontline, it can be bought cheaper online.


Thanks Rita,

As you probably know from being a member of this forum our early return back from our foreign trip in November was very sad as we lost our little dog Angel in a tragic accident whilst in Sicily so because of this we never did the return visit to the vet prior to boarding at Calais. So for some reason I just assumed your dog had to undergo another blood test!

We now have 2 dogs a Bolognese (like Angel) called Candy Kisses who we went to collect immediately we returned home from Italy and our latest a little boy Bolognese called Buddy. We have only had him for 3 weeks and he is just adoreable.

We took him to the vets immediately in order to commence his pet passport so come next autumn both our little darlings will be able to accompany us on our planned trip to Greece!

Anyway, thanks for the explanation and I am glad I understand it all at last.

Sue


----------



## JacSprat

Sonesta said:


> JacSprat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sue,
> It's a bit more complicated than that I'm afraid. There are many parasites that we have to worry about importing back here, some of which are transmitable to humans. My French vet explained quite a bit to me about this, and I promptly left my 'doubt' at the door. Rabies is a big problem in Morocco (see the RABIESWATCH website), but it's hard to tell if vaccinated pet animals are really the proper targets for pedantry. Another vet tells me it's imported/exported farm animals that are the real story, but Defra is happy to go after easily traced animals like our dogs. It costs me a total of £130 to take my dogs on a trip to France. I suppose I should be grateful for the alternative to quarantine, but all this cash for a drontal tablet and a Frontline pipette??? Things that make you go hmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jac,
> 
> Thanks for that as I was quite puzzled by all the confusion but am still slightly confused by what exactly the blood test is checking for?
> 
> I was shocked when you said Rabies was a big problem in Morocco as I had been told differently but it just goes to show you cannot beleive everything you are told can you?
> 
> By the way I have looked for the RABIESWATCH website that you mention but couldn't find it anywhere despite asking for help from Google so can you send me a link to it as I would be interested to read it and see what other countries carry a risk.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Sue
Click to expand...

Hi Again Sue,
Sorry, the site goes under a different name and Rabies Watch is a component. Here is the link;

http://www.airanimal.com/rabies_watch_archive.html

J


----------



## zulurita

Sue,
Of course I had forgotten  

So glad you have the two darlings and their Pets Passports are sorted. What excitement for them Greece


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Sue - I didn't realise you had a friend for Candy Kisses. Pictures :?: :?: :?: 

Sue


----------



## savannah

If ANYONE is ''getting around'' the laws regarding entry of animals into the UK its the owners/breeders/exhibitors etc of horses.
They have always been allowed free exit/entry to the uk as according to DEFRA they are not an ''end host''.....when asked why they are not, the answer was.....wait for it..........'' horses don't bite '' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fact......rabies can be carried by ANY warm blooded animal.
Fact......rabies is often passed on by vermin......like rats for example
Fact.......horses are warm blooded
Fact.......there is mega money involved in the breeding/racing/ etc of horses 
Hmmmm......where is one place that you 'may' see rats......stables mabe ?
Draw your own conclusions as to why horses are not subjected to the same stringent rules as dogs/cats etc.
Lynda


----------



## Briarose

Just been reading that there has been a recent case of rabies in France believed to have been transmitted from Morocco
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/pdf/rabies_040308.pdf


----------



## bar

*Morocco*



Sonesta said:


> Hi there, this is a subject I have an interest in as I would love to return to Morocco but now we have 2 dogs we cannot unless we put them into kennels which I would never do unless it was absolutely unavoidable. Doesn't the blood test you have to have done prior to boarding the ferry or eurotunnel at Calais detect if any animal has picked up rabies?
> 
> I wish Morocco would join in the pet passport scheme as I am sure they would find there would be a major increase in tourism if they did. I used to think Morocco was not part of the pet passport scheme because they must have a higher risk of rabies over there but from what I can gather it is no more risky in Morocco than it is in France and Spain!
> 
> I have often been puzzled by all this blood testing and find it all a bit confusing so if anyone can explain why the UK should refuse entry to any pet that has travelled to Morocco but the blood test has come back clear I would be interested to know?
> 
> Hi Sue, we were in Morocco recently and the locals told us that in Morocco Cats are considered holy creatures and even beggars feed them. Dogs are considered to be linked to the Devil and are to be avoided. We saw a lot of French and German people travelling there with their dogs and of course these dogs might, on returning from Morocco share campsites in Spain with our dogs? How does that work?
> 
> Bar
> 
> Sue


----------



## 108537

From my understanding from the posts in this thread

JacSprat you can take your dog into Morocco and return via Spain into France as long as the animal does not enter the UK within 6 months of leaving Morocco?
(Pet Passport with Rabbies in date)

Has anybody returned to Spain from Morocco with their dog, if so what ferry route?

I'm sure Detourer maybe have the answer but may be on tour.

Info info from the dog who has completed the journey would be appreciated.


----------



## smithies

*Dogs in Maroc*

Sitting here in Agadir surrounded by French, Germans, Dutch and Italians that have dogs with them, seems the French especially love their dogs. They have no problem crossing to Spain with their animals, why would being English make any difference.. Also met more than one English dog owner here in previous years, with their dogs, who just produce " documents" to say that they left their dog in Spain... they probably dont have any problems taking their dogs back to Spain once they leave here.....nobody cares about dog controls as strongly as the English !!

Gordon


----------



## JacSprat

Hi Flick - 
After planning the trip for a couple of months, I decided against going. The dog issue was just too restrictive and I heard that the Spanish were quarantining dogs upon return from Morocco despite owners having paperwork required from their home countries. There are a few French posts - many French motorhomers bring their dogs - who say they've had no problems at all. If you read French of have a translator on your tool bar, Google 'chiens au maroc, camping car' and you may find a few answers. Just remember, your dog would NOT be able to return to the UK for six months after leaving Morocco.
For me in the end, it was too risky and problematic. Heading for Italy and Greece over the winter instead. 
Be interesting to hear if you decide to proceed,
Regards,
JacSprat


----------



## 108537

*Dog trip to Morocco*

thanks Smithies
Thats brilliant that you see the other Europeans with their dogs there
Or course i'm aware of the 6 months back in mainland Europe after return

Just have to check on a few other facts
Such as which is the better crossing from Algeceras either to Tangier
or Ceuta for a hassel free return.

I'm aware of the Anotonio Reberto (down the corridor in the terminal) and the Carlos (at the Lidl carpark) ticket agent options

Mick


----------



## bambi2

I have a copy of the French News, dated October 2004, and the article tells of a young man who brought a dog from Morocco in to France, the dog called Tiki had rabies and the young Dutch man had taken it to Bordeaux, Dordogne and Lot-et-Garonne, the young Dutch man received a 6 month jail sentence for bringing the dog here to France. Bambi2 8O


----------

